# CentralPet



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone share some info on this store? I went once a while ago and it had a horrible layout at least the Scarborough location.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

never heard of this place, where is it?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

vaporize said:


> never heard of this place, where is it?


http://www.centralpet.ca/

they have two locations


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> http://www.centralpet.ca/
> 
> they have two locations


Their web-site is full of products with good prices, but this doesn't look realistic.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I just saw the sign today for the one in Mississauga. Chalk one up for another pet store close to dundas, lol. I will be taking a look tomorrow and will let you guys know


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I went to the Mississauga location a couple days ago. The prices of fish were really good and they looked quite healthy except one flowerhead, which had a bad case of ich. At least he wasn't selling it. It seems like they are an all around pet store carrying small animals, birds and fish. The condition of the small animals were quite nasty. The rabbit cages were filled with tons of feces and smelled of strong urine.

The one great thing about this place is the fish equipment is really cheap and on the plus side, they don't charge tax. They mostly carry Boyu stuff, a brand I never heard of. Personally, I probably wouldn't go into this store again unless I needed some odds and ends for my fish tank


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> I went to the Mississauga location a couple days ago. The prices of fish were really good and they looked quite healthy except one flowerhead, which had a bad case of ich. At least he wasn't selling it. It seems like they are an all around pet store carrying small animals, birds and fish. The condition of the small animals were quite nasty. The rabbit cages were filled with tons of feces and smelled of strong urine.
> 
> The one great thing about this place is the fish equipment is really cheap and on the plus side, they don't charge tax. They mostly carry Boyu stuff, a brand I never heard of. Personally, I probably wouldn't go into this store again unless I needed some odds and ends for my fish tank


thanks for checking it out! ya I've never heard of Boyu either but they have a ok looking website


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Boyu. Made in China. Not CSA approved. P.O.S. quality.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.centralpet.ca/index.php?mFile=main&title=Fish-Tropical&cCode=FI1-TR&sectionPic=fish

Their Boesmani rainbows are $0 right now. Not bad.


----------

